# World Health Organisation(WHO) on red and processed meats



## Fruity (Oct 26, 2015)

From Reddit 
https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3q9z5q/who_processed_meats_cause_cancer/


----------



## Joliver (Oct 26, 2015)

So does the sunlight that shined on me when I walked into the store and bought it.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 27, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> So does the sunlight that shined on me when I walked into the store and bought it.



And the processed air I breathed once I was into the store, just before I touched the shopping cart handle with an airborne pathogen attached to it.


----------



## UnBro (Oct 27, 2015)

18% increased risk if you eat 50g a day.  That seems pretty negligible.


----------



## snake (Oct 27, 2015)

I guess my jerky and beef sticks are really to die for. Just sent 2 pigs to the butchers. Will get back about 200-250 lbs of heart-stopping cured/ smoked meat. That has to shave one day of my life right there, but then it's the last day and I don't think it's going to be that much fun anyway so I'm good with that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2015)

Dilligaf???????


----------



## bvs (Oct 27, 2015)

Everything is a poison, what matters is the dose


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 27, 2015)

Thankfully I never track the news anymore because the quality of these articles are always piss poor.

They state in the title that it "causes" cancer and then, almost immediately, you have this sentence:

*"Meanwhile, it said red meats were "probably carcinogenic" but there was limited evidence."*

So in other words its another piece of correlation not equally causation = not worth wasting your time over


----------



## thqmas (Oct 27, 2015)

In my country we say: "Don't breath, eventually it will kill you"

And by the way, we all know the saying "It's statistically proven that 100% of people that drinks water die".

As always, ugly media manipulation of numbers, statements and statistics.

The media now a days has only facebook quality material.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Now excuse me while I devour this burger.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2015)

thqmas said:


> In my country we say: "Don't breath, eventually it will kill you"
> 
> And by the way, we all know the saying "It's statistically proven that 100% of people that drinks water die".
> 
> ...



^^ THIS ^^ sad but true


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 27, 2015)




----------

